# HAppy Anniversary



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

:bounce: I realized yesterday as I fine tuned my profile that this month is my 1st year anniversary at Chef Talk!
Granted, I've drifted in and out, but there is a core of people (you know who you are darlings) that kept me in the loop, checked up on me and gave me more support than you'll ever know. Nicko, I use the mugs everyday, I don't drink coffee anymore, but my tea always tastes sweeter out of them.
Cape Chef, Mezzaluna, Nick.Shu, Shroomgirl, MaryeO, Nicko of course, and where would I be without Momoreg?!
If I left out your name don't be concerned I can't name everyone, but you're all important to me.
No presents please, just send food!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I'm glad to see you "Lurking"about more often 

Happy annerversery Chrose and heres to many,many more!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Anniversary, chrose! 

It's you, and others like you that make this a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Momoreg,
I sent you an email through the site, I don't know if you got it. If not email me I have the wedding cake pic finally.

chrose


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmmm

I feel like or I NEED to wish you happy anniversary!!!
You gave substance to my lamb afterall...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy First Anniversary, dear Chrose, and many more.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

chrose,
I emailed a reply earlier today. Didn't you receive it?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Joyeux anniversaire Chrose! 


I send you a chocolate orange tart, hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Normally I'm not a big fruit/chocolate person, but from you Isa,
C'est Magnifique!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

:blush:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

:blush:



Just curious what don't you like about fruit & chocolate mix?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's to many more anniversaries! I am humbled to be part of your enthusiasm for this site :blush: . Your insights and love of cuisine are what make this place so great, Chrose.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Isa,
I think a lot of it depends on the combination. Part of it comes from when I was a kid and all those cheap chocolates people used to bring over with the fruit and chocolate things. Some things I like some I merely tolerate. I understand the combinations and enjoy using them as I know people love them. I'm just a bit of a purist when it comes to my chocolates. I like chocolate and nut combinations. If I'm combining fruits and chocolates for myself I prefer adding oils and or purees and the like not actual pieces of the fruits. Chocolate dipped strawberries? No thanks, Raspberries on my Torte? No thanks.
Lemon Zeste in a Semi Sweet Truffle? Bring it on baby! Candied Orange peel dipped in Milk Chocolate okay. Raspberry Ganache mmm. Do you see?
Now give me a Reeses Cup and I'm in hog heaven!!!:bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Yes I see and approove.

Now if I could only recall where I hide the Reeses Cup.


----------

